# PROBLEM Loading You Tube Video On My Myspace



## you genius (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone i was just wondering if anyone could help with this problem.....

I embeded a youtube video on my myspace, but when i try to check my profile it just comes up with a white box. I know I have not made a mistake with embeding it because it works perfectly fine on someone elses computer, but not on mine. Youtube vids work on the actual site. And also I have Flash Player and Shockwave Installed. ANY HELP???????????

This is what the white box looks like 









Computer Specs
AMD DURON 1.0Ghz
1.25 GB RAM
OS WINDOWS XP PRO
56 K Internet (Dial UP)
LMAO I KNOW I NEED A MAJOR UPGRADE


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Please post this in an appropriate forum. This is not news.


----------

